

TechCrunch is ... TechCrunch - ejwcom
http://epicfumble.com/post/techcrunch-is-techcrunch

======
lotusleaf1987
All of their writers have a really formulaic schtick: Paul Carr is the
contrarian who knows better than everyone else, MG is the Apple fan, and MA is
the guy who really knows what's going on and pretends to be some sort of moral
authority over the tech scene. Also, MA is a total hypocrite he ridicules
Facebook for trying to trademark 'face' and 'book' but then get's outraged
over another person using the word 'crunch'. Poe's law should be mentioned.

I think TC's overall quality has gone down dramatically in the last year or
so. I still like the coverage of start-ups because their aren't many other
alternatively, but they are ripe for a competitor/disruption.

I also though MG's attack on that single-mom/AT&T rep was disgusting and
unnecessary. She says a few things to him on Twitter he doesn't like (akin to
throwing a pebble at a tank/castle) and MG basically humiliates her in front
of the world and gets her fired for disagreeing with him (like a tactical
strike on a defenseless village). It was just... beyond low.

